# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фото Панча-таттвы

## lokaram das

Дорогие бхакты! Помогите найти фото для алтаря Панча таттвы большого размера, так чтобы распечатать А3 формат.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

у меня в альбоме есть, зайдите в мой профиль, там много фото Панча-таттвы, в разных одеяниях.

----------


## lokaram das

Изображение Панча-таттвы надо вот такое 



только большого разрешения

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Выложил сюда: http://zalil.ru/30511852

----------


## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные. Пожалуйсто, подскажите, если кто знает, где можно найти фото с хорошим разрешением, этой панча татвы:

----------


## Finist

> Выложил сюда: http://zalil.ru/30511852


Ссылка устарела, а тоже нужна именно эта Панча-таттва в высоком разрешении, можно ссылку обновить?
БлагоДарю!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ссылка устарела, а тоже нужна именно эта Панча-таттва в высоком разрешении, можно ссылку обновить?
> БлагоДарю!


http://transfiles.ru/3mwns

----------


## Finist

> http://transfiles.ru/3mwns


БлагоДарю! Только и это изображение содержит следы артефактов от сканирования - "полиграфический растр", что при распечатке приводит к ужасному качеству. В интернете приемлемого качества не нашёл, поэтому сам отсканировал из книги "Кришна Арт" Панча-Таттву, купил плагин для фотошопа (для устранения "полиграфического растра") и сделал нормальную картинку. Выложу сюда ссылку: думаю многим пригодится...
http://transfiles.ru/j5eia

----------


## baladasa

Что за плагин купили? По тонам тоже не мешало бы немного отредактировать...

----------


## Finist

Плагин Descreen (http://www.descreen.net/rus/soft/descreen/descreen.htm). Ломаной версии не нашёл, а бесплатная версия ограничена обработкой изображений до 2000х2000 пикселей, поэтому отдал 200р. и теперь буду спокойно сканировать, т.к. нормального качества картинок вайшнавской тематики в сети ПОЧЕМУ-ТО нет. А иногда хочется распечатать плакат формата А2 или А1...
По тонам: я специально чересчур прикрутил для печати, для принтера - чтобы при печати сочнее было и заметнее. Кому нужно - могут сами поправить тона в фотошопе.

----------


## Finist

Вот немного подправил тона и убрал зернистость (шумы): http://transfiles.ru/q15y8
И ещё есть картина Яшоды с Кришной: http://transfiles.ru/0yhnc

----------


## baladasa

Выложите после сканера изображение Панча-Таттва, чтобы можно было сравнить работу этого плагина, в фотошопе розеточный муар убирается в пару кликов, само изображение завалено по уровням и наверное вы использовали jpeg компрессию и вместо профиля монитора вы используете srgb профиль?

----------


## Finist

> Выложите после сканера изображение Панча-Таттва, чтобы можно было сравнить работу этого плагина, в фотошопе розеточный муар убирается в пару кликов, само изображение завалено по уровням и наверное вы использовали jpeg компрессию и вместо профиля монитора вы используете srgb профиль?


К сожалению, уже удалил все исходники. В интернете всё равно нет качества лучше, думаю эта Панча-Таттва МНОГИХ вполне удовлетворит... В конце-концов, каждый сам сможет сделать для себя лучше, если есть необходимость...

----------


## Ирина Комельгак

Харе Кришна!
Нам тоже нужно изображение Панча-Таттвы в хорошем качестве, а Ваша ссылка уже не работает. И ее уже не могут восстановить.
Не могли бы Вы еще раз добавить это изображение?



> http://transfiles.ru/3mwns

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> Нам тоже нужно изображение Панча-Таттвы в хорошем качестве, а Ваша ссылка уже не работает. И ее уже не могут восстановить.
> Не могли бы Вы еще раз добавить это изображение?


http://transfiles.ru/sttlj

----------


## Павел Н

Харе Кришна! Тоже хотелось бы получить изображение Панча-Таттвы, может залить куда-нибудь, где нет срока хранения, на гугл например. Спасибо

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Тоже хотелось бы получить изображение Панча-Таттвы, может залить куда-нибудь, где нет срока хранения, на гугл например. Спасибо


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4P...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Варган

Здесь выложен необработанный скан изображения Шри Шри Панча-таттвы из книги "Кришна Арт" с высоким разрешением: https://yadi.sk/i/olBdQJDD3MCZfa

Сканировано полупрофессиональным сканером Epson Perfection 2450 Photo. Использовано оптическое разрешение 800 dpi.

----------


## Денис42

> Здесь выложен необработанный скан изображения Шри Шри Панча-таттвы из книги "Кришна Арт" с высоким разрешением: https://yadi.sk/i/olBdQJDD3MCZfa
> 
> Сканировано полупрофессиональным сканером Epson Perfection 2450 Photo. Использовано оптическое разрешение 800 dpi.


Харе Кришна! Может у кого есть изображения Шри Шри Панча-таттвы из Маяапура в таком же разрешении?За скан спасибо огромное и поклоны.

----------


## Sergey

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4P...ew?usp=sharing


Харе Кришна! 
Подскажите, есть ли еще это изображение? Можно ли его перезалить на Гугл?

----------


## baladasa

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q1x...ew?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tki...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! 
> Подскажите, есть ли еще это изображение? Можно ли его перезалить на Гугл?


Перезалил все изображения большого размера в одном файле 2.3 Гбайт.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1miC...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Sergey

Харе Кришна! 
Спасибо большое за изображения. 

И особая благодарность за такой замечательный архив!

----------

